# re:sudan plated lizard



## seanhoban (Dec 16, 2011)

*re:sudan plated lizard*

hi folks im new on here, i have gecko lizards which ive had for a while, they are fine, however i was given a sudan plated lizard yesterday, and i took her in, in excitement, however her behaviour is what i could only describe as being limited she dosent move much when put on the floor in living room, in fact not much movement at all, is this a good thing? im really not sure, she wriggles when picked up, looks healthy in size altho she has a white patch on her lower back where the tail attaches just on the scales, any info be muchio appreciated, thanks peeps..:2thumb:


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

seanhoban said:


> hi folks im new on here, i have gecko lizards which ive had for a while, they are fine, however i was given a sudan plated lizard yesterday, and i took her in, in excitement, however her behaviour is what i could only describe as being limited she dosent move much when put on the floor in living room, in fact not much movement at all, is this a good thing? im really not sure, she wriggles when picked up, looks healthy in size altho she has a white patch on her lower back where the tail attaches just on the scales, any info be muchio appreciated, thanks peeps..:2thumb:


Post this in the lizard section, you more likely to get a specialist answer.


----------

